# In-Game Nurburgring footage from GT4.....roll on April



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Right click, save target as etc...
http://www.student.itn.liu.se/~kevda138/test/sauber_s16.wmv

360 km/hr over Schwedenkreuz without lifting into Aremberg and a 5 min 34 sec lap time from a standing start ain't bad.

With the bumps, height changes, cambers and paint on the track....I would say........they've got it spot-on 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's looking good. The last date I heard was March 25th. Have you now heard April.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thank you Stu!!!! 

Dear Sony & Polphony
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ...

Hurry up and release this game!!!

I really can't wait any longer!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

From what I can see the graphics appear to be more detailed than Project Gotham Racing 2 on the xbox and also the relief changes on the circuit are more pronounced.

I was going to retire my PS2 but I think I have just found a reason to keep it plugged in.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Got to get a PS2 just for that game! Fantastic!


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Got to get a PS2 just for that game! Fantastic!


Dito !


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

If this is real in-game footage then I will also buy a PS2 just for this, 
but IMHO the opening shots are from the game, but the rest looks like in-car video speeded up a little with graphics over the top.

I hope I'm wrong, and if I am then I will be down the shop the same day money in hand.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have bought PS2 just for this game. Bought a 2nd hand one, paid Â£40, it's going to be worth it.

Try eBay, now the new slimline PS2 is out (is that a S-Line?)

Just fired up GT3 for practice...bye bye


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I keep hearing end of Feb for release - please let that be hte case...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

That is stunning. I hope it arrives before May as I've got to 'learn' the ring by then.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A friend of mine is getting a pre release disk next week  I've invited him to stay until the March 18th release


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> That is stunning. I hope it arrives before May as I've got to 'learn' the ring by then.


It'll be good for some learning (I used to watch videos, lap after lap after lap).

However, some guys that went last year who had played it on XBox said it caught them out a bit as sometimes they expected parts to be flat out and then found they weren't.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

More for what comes after what rather than which bits I can go flat out and so on. I've only got a handheld controller so the 'learned reflexes' won't translate I think.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

HMV On-line who've now had my pre-release order for about 6 months, are still saying end of Feb & they're usually on the ball with release dates, although when i 1st pre-ordered in September 2004 they were saying Jan.

Ps. Its Â£32 on their.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Right click, save target as etc...
> http://www.student.itn.liu.se/~kevda138/test/sauber_s16.wmv
> 
> 360 km/hr over Schwedenkreuz without lifting into Aremberg and a 5 min 34 sec lap time from a standing start ain't bad.


What's the car they do a lap in??? I always thought the nurburgring ring record lap time was around six and a half minutes in a Radical ????


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I would guess a Sauber S16 given the name of the link!

I think it is an old GT car from around the time Shumacher and Wendlinger were racing GTs but can't be sure.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stunning - SO much more realistic than the one on PGR2.

Do you know whether it will support online gaming? If so, I'll definitely invest in a network adaptor for my PS2, which incidentally has been gathering dust under my telly since XBox Live came along...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

IIRC no online play :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Bought my PS2 yesterday, so counting the days!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> IIRC no online play :?


Unfortunately correct.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

wow, that looks awesome. Got an adrenelin (sp?) rush just from watching that :roll: 

Got given a PS2 recently (mate traded up to a slimline one) and not bought a game yet - me thinks that will be the 1st


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Check out the still from the next generation games on PS3.


----------

